# Yes....you....will!!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner thought he was going to outsmart me today. He figured if he went a few feet out in the pond, he was free to do as he pleased...wade around, drink some water, chew on the grass sticking up....and phooey on his mark sitting across the pond for him. I kept trying to make him go from the bank, and he was having no part of it. I think he was rather surprised when I jumped in the pond, grabbed him, and took him in an ear pinch across the pond to his dokken. The trainer whipped out his cell phone and started taking pictures of me soaking wet in the middle of the pond with my dog, he thought it was hilarious. But I was determined to win this battle!

Conner got down to business next time.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

WE want picutures of you in the lake...have the trainer email them to you  I could use a good laugh. Glad Conner listened better after you went for your swim


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We learned about "force to the pile" yesterday in my seminar... you just did it in water. If you want results one must be ready to do what it takes. Good for you. Glad Conner got the point!

Pics still would be funny. 

Ann


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would have loved to see that one.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I'd like to see pictures  

But then again, perhaps not since you would rightly want to see pictures of my diving into a ***** pond yesterday for oh yes... you ... will .... al lot of that going around this weekend it sounds like. A few of us got absolutely disgustingly dirty yesterday here in CT ..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ha ha, at least I was at a pond with nice cool, clean water. We had talked about going to the pond with horribly nasty smelling water full of algae and other gunk. So glad we didn't :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> ha ha, at least I was at a pond with nice cool, clean water. We had talked about going to the pond with horribly nasty smelling water full of algae and other gunk. So glad we didn't :


Nope - this was about the foulest **** I've ever squelched in .. of course he was picture picture on the clean side! It was way humid too - I so enjoyed my shower when I got home :--big_grin:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh wow, that's dedication! Glad I haven't had that problem (have plenty of my own, though).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Oh wow, that's dedication! Glad I haven't had that problem (have plenty of my own, though).


Grins - Faelan's breeder has mentioned that if you train water, you should consider investing in a wet-suit -


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats and I bet yr dog was surprised,lol!.I do expect some photos,lol!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

too funny! I want photos, too!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

:worthless


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

ear pinch?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great Job! You did what you had to do, if you let him get away with it once it will be harder to stop next time. Well done.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Nope - this was about the foulest **** I've ever squelched in .. of course he was picture picture on the clean side! It was way humid too - I so enjoyed my shower when I got home :--big_grin:


Yeah, it was really gross, huh? Someone said my nails looked nice, well they didn't by the time I got home. :yuck: Because my shoe came off in the goop, then I had to stick my hand in and feel around for it because I couldn't even see it. I HAD to find my shoe! It took like 5 minutes.

Oh well, that's what the shower and washing machine are for.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> :worthless


I agree. 

BTW, is Jake wearing a Kentucky Fried Chicken bucket on his head in your photos? (minor threadjack)
He looks like he was a lot of fun.


----------

